# Your first memories with WF



## candid petunia (Jan 7, 2013)

We have all been there; new, trying to fit in, (and if you're like me) being over-whelmed by the vastness of the site. Of course the site doesn't seem that huge now because we got used to it. But in the beginning, I would stick to a specific forum for days before I decided to venture out again. It took me months to discover everything about the site, they were like portals that opened themselves to me time after time. 


Poetry was my first visit when I joined. I believe a Challenge had just been started and the OP read, 
"_*apple* has decided the theme for the next challenge: *Nerds*. You may approach the prompt in any way you wish..._" 
or something to that effect. WF was my first forum, I didn't know much about how things worked. I remember thinking, "Hey, they have a challenge from Apple! They probably have free iPhones for the winners. This site is so cool!"

I learned later that apple was in fact a member, and not the corporation as I had assumed. I was just thinking about it yesterday and it made me smile. 

What are your first memories with WF?




Psst captain, could I have a free iPhone? Or should I ask apple?


----------



## Fin (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm newer to the site, so my memory is much easier to remember. Saw the LM competitions, loved them, joined the site, asked to judge, and have been doing the same exact thing every month since then.


----------



## moderan (Jan 7, 2013)

JoeB got snotty cuz I don't like REM and The Cure. Then I got into a long conversation about the science in science fiction. And I got mad about a certain niche genre being classed as fanfic. Little has changed, and everything has changed.


----------



## Baron (Jan 7, 2013)

Going head to head with Selorian over the banning of a certain member is the most prominent memory for me.  Then I found myself in his position and learned the hard way that he was right.

CP, you'll have to ask Apple


----------



## Potty (Jan 7, 2013)

Gumby was my first memory of WF. She told me off in the politest way possible when I included a link in my introductory post. Love you, honorary mum!


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2013)

Getting flamed out by Truth Teller, our resident bovine, and Mike C. 

I actually joined the site in early 2007, with the user-name McKayRhoades087. They were the surnames of my two main characters and the number of chapters in my first novel. I was flamed that time as well, more extensively, and left soon after. I returned in early 2008 and chose the user-name I have today. A couple of years later, Selorian stumbled upon a piece of work I'd posted as McKayRhoades087 and noticed the characters and storyline were identical to one I'd posted as Sam W. Let's just say that's not a conversation I ever want to have again. I had to email him my entire first novel as proof that I hadn't stolen the idea from someone else and plagiarised it. 

Fun times.


----------



## candid petunia (Jan 7, 2013)

Selorian was the previous admin?


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2013)

Selorian was Admin, yes.


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 7, 2013)

I fell in love with the site after half an hour of exploring. 
Here were people asking questions and getting good answers and humerous answers. 
Here were people who were posting their work and getting encouraging comments. 

I signed up, and have never regretted it. 

So my first memory was how positive the site was and what a potential gold mine of information it could me if I took the trouble to look.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 7, 2013)

Very first thing that I was invited to WF for was a RPG that a friend (from my online writing class) who was all excited about and I had to ask what one was. The RPG tanked after the first couple of pages, my friend lost interest in WF, and I was fascinated by the bustling activity. After the much smaller writer's sites I'd been on this was like going from Podunk, USA to New York City. I remember Val (Site Manager at the time) PM'ing me the one warning I've ever received (for not taking a chatty conversation to PM), and mixing it up with Hodge in the debate forum. I had no idea that he was Master Debater at the time and just had the time of my life debunking his arguments in that first thread in a comedic way. I remember 'Blossom's New RPG' that never did get a better name but still went strong for a couple of years. I remember discovering the Workshop and LM and starting to improve my writing while having fun doing it. Chris Miller has always been a keystone member there as long as I've been on WF.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 7, 2013)

I feel old. I can barely remember my join date, much less the original memories. Most of my old posts have also been erased (just after my return earlier this year), so the oldest post of mine that I can find is... Huh? You caught me lying... I don't know which of my posts were removed, but apparently I still have some stuff from 2005 when I joined. Feel free to read below, as that was my initial reply, I'll also post based on this new bit of information. His name was Hodge, btw.


____________________________________
I remember being intimidated by seeing so many writers also posting, it was cool to see other writers were also using online forums. I was only thirteen when I joined, and of course being the "mature" writer that I was, I got into fights immediately with people, and whether it is his name or not, Hobbs comes to mind. Debates were my entry, but I had been trying (since I was eleven) to write a fantasy novel similar to the content David B. Coe writes (he got me into reading and writing around that age).

Next, I remember SlayerofAngels - my "cowriter" who, at the time, was also quite active on the forum. Unfortunately (unless I've been tricked) all of the old content we posted was removed in a sweep, as I can't find any of my older posts.

_______________________________________

So I guess now the memories based off of looking at earlier stuff - I now know where my posts must have gone, as it seems I was quite an aggressive thirteen year old. My mom would be proud to see what I used to post, but my belief system is quite different today.

I should probably apologize to some of the people I confronted so long ago, but it was a while so let's just hope they dealt with it in a better way than I appeared to have.

I'm kind of hopeful that my story may still be online, but seeing as I haven't found it, I'll keep hope in check. I lost it when my computer crashed, so I'm writing a new one.

At any rate, my first impressions were offensive and hopeful at the first opportunity to post my work so others could help me round it out with their experience.

I'm glad I've had writing forums with me through my life (it turns out it's been with me for 35% of my entire life). It's been a blessing, and I'm glad to have had the opportunity to enjoy it throughout the years. Maybe someone can let me know why I might be missing some of my posts (as when I came back in April it was well over 500).

At any rate, thanks to WF. I'm not sure if any of the old crew is still around, but I'm certainly glad that I am, and will be, a WF'er for the foreseeable future.

(Will I be the oldest to comment on this thread?)


----------



## JosephB (Jan 7, 2013)

In 2005 I wrote a short story -- just out of the blue. I joined WF,  posted that one story, hung around for a few weeks at most. Didn't write  another word for 2 years, then I came back and started posting stories  in the Workshop. I don't think there's anyone here from my first stint.  There are a few who are still around from the time of my return --  Foxee, Chris, Loulou, Eggo, Baron -- Alan, maybe? Ox was around then, I think. I had  just started working at home and was kind of stir-crazy, getting used  to being around the house all day with a 5 and 3 year old, so WF  functioned as a good diversion and virtual water cooler.



Elvenswordsman said:


> (Will I be the oldest to comment on this thread?)



By one month -- so far.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 7, 2013)

"JosephB"
Cool Picture
Join Date: Oct 2005

Still winning.



JosephB said:


> By one month -- so far.



Thank you. I'm hoping this thread gets buried and it stays that way.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 7, 2013)

Heh, Hodge lives on, apparently. I used to call him Hobbes all the time by mistake, too, it was the avatar.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 7, 2013)

moderan said:


> JoeB got snotty cuz I don't like REM and The Cure. Then I got into a long conversation about the science in science fiction. And I got mad about a certain niche genre being classed as fanfic. Little has changed, and everything has changed.



Snotty? I'd defend REM for sure -- one of my favorite bands, but I don't care about the Cure all that much.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxee said:


> Heh, Hodge lives on, apparently. I used to call him Hobbes all the time by mistake, too, it was the avatar.



Haha if you see him again, tell him Elven's an atheist too, now. Maybe it was his fault? I'll have to tell my mom that, next time she asks me to go to church with her. "Hodge told me church is for fools."


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 7, 2013)

OH! Solved the riddle of the missing posts. It seems that anything that was posted in "General Fiction" before 2010 is gone. So... Bye bye any piece of me that was posted in that section of the forum :|


----------



## DuKane (Jan 7, 2013)

Spent many weeks loitering in the shadows and dark corners having no confidence to join what seemed to be real writers who were much cleverer then me. It was garza who convinced me to join, when after searching through v old threads I came across a post where someone had asked, How do you become a writer? garza's answer, you write! That convinced me that this place wasn't all bad.
Of course once I joined I found out the real truth!!


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2013)

Any posts before 2010 probably were lost in the site pruning which, coincidentally, happened in 2010.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 7, 2013)

Sam W said:


> Any posts before 2010 probably were lost in the site pruning which, coincidentally, happened in 2010.



I remember the timing... Was quite terrible, actually. I got back on, showed the piece to my girlfriend. Left it open on my computer, and thought "It'll be okay, I'll save it to my pc later." A couple days later (still open and able to be saved) I thought "I'll just refresh the page." ........ Gone. Couldn't get back to it, as it hadn't saved in my history.

Goes to show the value in taking action.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jan 7, 2013)

Because I chafed under the rules of online forums, because I never entered into the exercise in the spirit in which it was intended, I got into a lot of trouble on any forum I was on. I was creative, sometimes humorous, but mostly hurtful and argumentative. The other 'people' on the forums were just electronic ghosts to me, avatars that spoke, and I cared nothing for their feelings. Being that sort of twit, it took me a while to realize that the only harm I was doing was to myself.

I wrote, but it was insular, separated, and I felt like I wanted to share, really share, and not do those things I'd done before. This is the first forum I've actually been a real member of in more than ten years. Right before I came here, I was a member of another writing forum for a week or two. This place was a clearing house for rants, fanfiction, and endless arguments. I fell again into the trap of hurtful speech, and I stopped right away. I knew I had grown as a person since the old days, and I did not understand why I made the same mistakes.

It was because of the lack of rules at this other forum.

I needed a more civilized place to join, one with more structure, and sensible rules. I came here. Not only was this site run better, there was much more talent here, more interesting things to read, and more interesting and intelligent people to be read by. I resigned myself to do it right this time, prove to myself that I can be a productive and constructive member of an online community. I fell that I'm doing well here, and I'm having fun doing it

I think the first thing I posted here was a poem, Perhaps 'Conspiracy In Pink'. I remember it being well-regarded. Then I started reading the work of the other authors and I posted more of my own, all the while trying to reign in my more wild tendencies, and almost completely avoiding the debate section (Which is where I would have most certainly found trouble). This a really a great site, and it's nice to contribute and feel welcome!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 7, 2013)

My first real memory was posting a horrible poem and having someone named iDrew tear it apart. Then someone named Chester's Daughter politely told me it wasn't as bad as all that, but did have a few problems. Needless to say, I chose to believe her (even though it really did stink)


----------



## Ariel (Jan 7, 2013)

I first joined under a different name as well and I remember being friends with Hodge.  He and I both left around the same time and joined another writing forum made up of former WF members.  I left that site when I realized that the forum was really just an excuse to stroke the ego of the woman who created it.  As I felt that she wasn't the end all be all of poetry I ended up becoming ostracized.

I remember reading Chris Miller's work and being blown away by his very obvious talent and getting a girly squee moment when he commented on something of mine for the first time.  I remember debating with Hodge and generally admiring his work.  

It was a long time ago and I'm more than happy to let the past be buried and to move on.  I feel I've grown up and I don't really have anything to prove anymore.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 7, 2013)

It's funny noticing how much of the last seven years happened to me somewhere else on this forum than what others have experienced. I guess I've become more rounded, and certainly more open to writing styles and techniques, and MAYBE a bit better of a writer myself. Just maybe.


----------



## alanmt (Jan 7, 2013)

I joined at the invitation of my online flirt budy nicco, as we were abandoning the forum of an online gossip site that had briefly flared into a cultural phenomenon and then imploded.  He suggested this site because I was polishing my previous year's nanowrimo novel.  For awhile, he and I and Joe and Patrick (mermaid) and some posters  who are no longer with us were the cool kids and hung out in the randomness thread. 

The first piece I posted here was the historical fiction flash William the Bastard.  I saved most of my work, but lost maybe five or six short stories and my first poem since I was a teen because I didn't save them.


----------



## Mr mitchell (Jan 7, 2013)

I was looking forward for a writing forum and then I found this one. So I joined up and now I have learnt a lot, I'm still learning.


----------



## words (Jan 7, 2013)

I came here to network with other self publishers, primarily non fiction.

As a first experience - I somehow got waylaid in the ex "debate forum" on a few of the more divisive threads on which I have firm viewpoints. Not good when your views don't align with the boss.  Managed a ban before even talking about writing. **oopss** Maybe it is good it is not here anymore.

On the writing threads I have since been dipping in / lurking and it seems a helpful, friendly and useful place. I have not really dared weigh in on creative discussions. I am more in the "non fiction" and "tech" areas. For all that I am a massive reader who still likes big heavy books, I read four in the week after christmas!  I have written entries to poetry competitions out of fun but never dared actually post one!.

[ PS It is interesting to contrast experiences I'm a refugee from a brief sojourn on another site where a couple of stalwarts seem to hate self publishers generally, and specifically anyone who has less than praise for the publisher stranglehold. They take the new world order out with a passion on new members who try to point out some benefits of it. Me. Strange. At least I had self published and made a few £ before commenting ,where those doing the  mauling had never published a thing by traditional methods. So not all forums are helpful, and I guess that has coloured my willingness to talk about such things here!]


----------



## moderan (Jan 7, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Snotty? I'd defend REM for sure -- one of my favorite bands, but I don't care about the Cure all that much.


Yep. The thread claimed that the above-named groups were responsible for something like a renaissance in songwriting. I opined that they were closer to responsible for its demise. I still applaud REM's work ethic but dislike their music. The Cure continue to be awful.
I had lurked for months and months before joining. Felt the need suddenly to express my opinion, so I joined up. It was probably something about Lovecraft or science fiction that prompted me. Like I said, ca plus ca change, ca plus ca meme chose.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 7, 2013)

Thinking I would write a werewolf story that was a bit different, it was Hawke pointed out to me how it was different, 1500 words or so without a full stop. My punctuation may still be lousy, but it has improved.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 7, 2013)

I miss Hawke.


----------



## Baron (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxee said:


> I miss Hawke.


You just need to practice a little more and improve your aim.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 7, 2013)

That deserves a hearty groan and I'd be happy to kick you in the pants, too.


----------



## Leyline (Jan 7, 2013)

I joined in 2005. Slapped a story up. Chris Miller gave me the very first balanced critique of my life. I thank whatever God exists for him, because it pretty much saved my life. Convinced me to keep pounding the keys to release the detritus in my soul, at least. He has been my friend and mentor since then. If, for nothing else, I thank you for that, WF.


----------



## Jon M (Jan 7, 2013)

Was here around 2003. Remember when Pawn first joined. Not sure why or why that matters, but there you go.


----------



## Jeko (Jan 7, 2013)

I think the first thing I did was post something in the wrong section. KyleColorado kindly pointed me in the right direction, and has been doing so ever since.


----------



## dale (Jan 7, 2013)

i came here thinking i was god's gift to the literary world. a quick trip to the workshop slapped that nonsense straight out of me.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 7, 2013)

> i came here thinking i was god's gift to the literary world.


You are, just not quite yet.


----------



## candid petunia (Jan 7, 2013)

It's fun reading what everyone has to say. 

No one has any silly stories? I'm the only one stupid around here? :scratch: *goes looking for Potty...*


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 7, 2013)

Like a Fox giving me an awesome welcome, and my first competition entry -- my second piece of proper writing ever -- being critiqued by Like a Fox, Eluixa, Caelum and Dreamworx.

Good times. Can't believe that was over two years ago.

You're my mentor, Leyline. You and Like a Fox made me give a crap about what I was saying, that's one of the earliest experiences I had here too. Cheers for that! :excitement:


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like I've lost the reign of oldest on this thread...  Ah well, it was a good run.

And I remember Pawn quite clearly.

As for silly stories, I seem to remember coming online to write when I was out drinking with a friend, and I believe I wrote a PM to some girl who had the same name as my ex girlfriends dog... To be honest, surprised I wasn't reported. Or maybe I have more pull around here than I thought?


----------



## ppsage (Jan 7, 2013)

Signed up in Jan 2007. Starting the next day and continuing long enough for me to learn how to cuss, the site was offline more than on and slow as a melting slug on hot pavement when it was up. At some point, a nice person pointed me to that other place and I stayed there until the fit hit the span with a vengence. Eventually (years) figured out what my password here had been and it still worked. Back at the first I blamed myself, thought I'd killed the place just by joining. It's recovering though. pp


----------



## candid petunia (Jan 8, 2013)

Jon M said:


> Was here around 2003. Remember when Pawn first joined. Not sure why or why that matters, but there you go.


I had seen Pawn when I had joined, not much after that. He was a staff member, I believe?


I also remember playing the haiku game but I couldn't get it right. Foxee had sent me a visitor message with encouragement and asking me to come back and play.  That had boosted my confidence, it meant a lot at the time. 
And my writing has improved so much after joining the site. Thank you, WF.


----------



## Loulou (Jan 8, 2013)

I came in November 2006 because I'd decided to start writing 'seriously.'  This site - and the wonderful mix of diverse people - had a huge impact on my writing life.  Both critiques of my work and others' - and by reading other people's stories - helped me improve and become more aware of my flaws.  There's no doubt that coming here led to my first publication in 2008, and those after.  Also the sex here has been amazing.


----------



## Freakconformist (Jan 8, 2013)

I only came in about a month ago, as Loulou says, because I decided to start writing seriously. I'll let you know when that happens. About two weeks later I had a little melt down because my low self-esteem is constantly at war with my desire do something good, and I really haven't been back since. Not because of WF or anything said on here, but because I wanted to take a hiatus away from the computer and reboot my brain a bit.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 8, 2013)

I remember Pawn.  I never had any real run-ins with the penguin so not much to say.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd started writing fiction a couple of years before I joined WF, and had decided I needed wiser and unbiased eyes to look over what I was producing. 

I've since heard there are other writing sites I might have headed to which are full of egos, disorganized, and on which the criticism can border on flaming. So I guess I feel fortunate to have stumbled across WF before any of those others (though I briefly flirted with ABC Tales). I limit myself to WF so far as forums go, due both to time limits and the fact I'm happy and comfortable enough with the people on site here. 

After approximately six months, Olly, who made an impression on me when I first joined as a really friendly, decent gent, asked me if I'd join the staff as a mentor, from where I quickly climbed up the staff ladder only to jump off before I got to the top due to a serious case of vertigo. I guess all that means there are a few folks around WF who saw in me a little bit of what I found in this site in abundance, and if I helped any new members find their way around and settle in like Olly, Foxee, Gumby, et al. helped me, then I'll feel as though I've put a little back in return.

I found it a really friendly, warm place to come and unravel myself as a writer. I've learned a lot from many members who frequent the workshop, and am and always will be grateful for their help. I hope, this year, to have more time to frequent the workshop and reciprocate some of the advice I've received which I wasn't able to for large parts of last year. 

Perhaps one of my most surreal memories of life on WF was being involved--along with others who possibly included Olly, most definitely included Chester's Daughter (who was another full of warmth, I found on joining the staff), and perhaps one or two others--in the long and futile attempt at teaching Nacian how to write a limerick.


----------



## arkayye (Feb 6, 2013)

My memory is shot! I'm one of those members that have fallen through the cracks, a leaf detached from its limb & swirling in dust devils.

 I vaguely remember how active the forum was, less complicated in structure in 2005 or thereabouts. You'd get over a dozen replies within the hour of first posting. Most of them encouraging and helpful. A couple of them scathing and randomly destructive. Every forum has a forum ogre.

 There were dramas and reinventing of selves, changing hands of owners & moderators. It was a roller coaster ride. 

The forum's layout was always green, dark green. It was also, for a whole green-toward yellow. Now it's green toward blue.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 7, 2013)

> in 2005 or thereabouts.


Look left young man, look left; Nov 2004 

It has to stay green.


----------



## Blade (Feb 25, 2013)

candid petunia said:


> We have all been there; new, trying to fit in, (and if you're like me) being over-whelmed by the vastness of the site. Of course the site doesn't seem that huge now because we got used to it. But in the beginning, I would stick to a specific forum for days before I decided to venture out again. It took me months to discover everything about the site, they were like portals that opened themselves to me time after time.
> 
> Poetry was my first visit when I joined.


Right, I think things are going to be a little vast for me for awhile.  I came across WF via Google search looking for a general, all purpose writers but actually I seem to be getting a lot more. I was on a board once that I eventually dropped because it was just not what I was really looking for. Had I done my homework on it I would have figured it out a lot earlier so this time it was going to be "look before you leap", i.e. have a good look through before getting involved. I actually decided pretty early that this was for me but I plugged away on my tour regardless.

This is moving into a new city in a way, it simply takes a bit of time and attention to get to know your way around and find your own place in the mosaic. It is certainly stimulating and I really love the interactive angle. Response is a huge step up from basically writing notes to myself. I think this element will eventually wrest writing from the realm of the printed book.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm drawing a blank here.  I think I remember introducing myself, but beyond that, who can say? The "find latest posts" query on my profile only returns about 400 of the 782 posts I've supposedly made, so I don't know how I presented myself.

I'm sure you all were cool, though.


----------



## moderan (Feb 26, 2013)

I keep forgetting that I was a member before I was moderan...way back in the olden days. I left because I didn't have time in my life for anything except wage-earning, and later I lurked for a year or so before I remembered my old username and password. I didn't like them and Selorian made them go away. I've been around most of the writing sites, dislike them all for various reasons, and hang around here when I have time, much to people's apparent consternation (!).
WF is fun, usually. The relative age of the citizenry varies from time to time. Once in a while there's an influx of "published people", who are fun to talk to for me. Not enough science fiction readers/writers though.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Feb 26, 2013)

moderan said:


> Once in a while there's an influx of "published people", who are fun to talk to for me. Not enough science fiction readers/writers though.



I'll help fill out the latter category for now, and hopefully the former as well someday.


----------



## Blade (Feb 26, 2013)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> I'm drawing a blank here.  I think I remember introducing myself, but beyond that, who can say? The "find latest posts" query on my profile only returns about 400 of the 782 posts I've supposedly made, so I don't know how I presented myself.



I would think that once a post is up it is up regardless of what the accounting system describes. The board says I have a certain number of "likes" which is nice but also says I have given out none which possibly means I am not qualified but I am not sure. At least I try.

I am also impressed by the smilies collection here. Makes selection a challenge sometimes.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 26, 2013)

arkayye said:


> I vaguely remember how active the forum was



Much more active at one point -- when moderation was at a decent level and before the down-hill slide. There would be several debates going -- and if you commented in 2 or 3 of them, you could come back an hour or two later and see responses to all your comments, sometimes several. It was hard to keep up. I remember Friday afternoon seemed like a very busy time -- good for slacking off to the weekend. And you could easily get twenty or more comments on a story in the Workshop. Quantity didn't always mean quality though. And there was a strange catch all section called "Advice and Critique" -- seems like that was where people posted all the really bad stuff -- a lot of elves. If I'd had a dollar for every "here's the first chapter of my novel" followed by total garbage -- I'd be rich.


----------



## Inchidoney (Feb 26, 2013)

I wish to say, "thank you" to all who have responded by answering my posts. On joining websites, sometimes you do feel like an impostor, but not on this site, once again, thank you. In this modern day and age it would seem that it is easier to be negative towards others, criticism is so easy, so please congratulate yourselves for being so positive and welcoming.  

Inchidoney.


----------



## Blade (Feb 26, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Quantity didn't always mean quality though.



I think there is a point where an inverse relationship between "busy" and quality begins to develop. The only people who can follow a fast board are those with lots of on line time available, the retired, semi retired, unemployed or whatever whereas people with rationed access time are excluded by the sheer volume of material to look through.

If you are looking for an wide spectrum of perspective and experience and opinion you are better off with a slow board, though short on action can be long on quality as it allows everyone to keep the up pace. Knee jerk response to posted material is not really productive for either poster or responder, in my opinion.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 26, 2013)

I was referring more to critiques -- people who would chime in just to  say they liked something rather than provide more detailed feedback. Otherwise, there were just more active members. The quality of the posts in other areas of the forum varied a great deal -- just like they do now. In comparison, I don't really see the connection between activity and quality one way or the other.


----------

